

YouTube launches Househub & Senatehub - Caged
http://www.youtube.com/blog?entry=XzRSzC2JAQA

======
rog211
This is the perfect use case for my new site: www.skuttlefish.com

Basically you can rate YouTube videos second by second like you can do with
those funky Dial Polls.

The idea came from watching dial polls during the debates with several dozen
people sitting in a room moving a dial from left to right depending on how
they felt about what the person speaking was saying. It is beta and have lots
more planned including comments, other video formats, etc. Let us know what
you think.

